# Help with who RN # to use mines or the t-shirts manufacture



## Caliboy87 (Feb 5, 2011)

I know the relabeling requirements with the FTC but unsure about the RN# do I get my own RN# to put on my shirts if I'm getting them relabeled and adding a silkscreen design to it.

Or do I copy the current RN# and put it on the shirts sense thats the manufacture who made them and I'm just adding a design to the outside of the garment.

need to understand this thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I have read conflicting information about the legality of re-using RN#'s when re-labeling shirts. So it's probably best to avoid any issues and just use your own RN#. They are free and easy to get. Otherwise, you should contact the manufacturer and see if you are allowed to re-use their RN#.


----------



## Caliboy87 (Feb 5, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> So it's probably best to avoid any issues and just use your own RN#. They are free and easy to get.


Thanks for your response and I know exactly where to get it from


----------

